# First Listen: Mavis Staples, 'You Are Not Alone'



## fractile (Mar 15, 2009)

I saw Mavis Staples (recall Staples Sisters) on the Tonight Show. The guitar impressed me, so I looked up this link: http://www.npr.org/templates/story/story.php?storyId=129578095

You can stream the entire album until it's released Sept. 14. I guess it's just MP3, but the good recording comes through of some claasic roots music, from gospel to boogie woogie, R&B, soul and a touch of a West African guitar riff ala Fela Kuti


----------

